# Kimkins



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Have any of you heard of this diet? I am doing this diet now and have lost 8 pounds so far with tomorrow being the end of the first week. I know that is water weight gain, but if any of you have seen the magazine Woman's World this month, it talks about a woman who lost 100 pounds in 5 months. The stories about this are absolutely true. I know a couple of the people who have done it, so I thought I would post this here if anyone wants to check it out. It is $59.95 and that's the lifetime charge for it. No more fees and it's real food.

I have been on it, as I said, a week now, and I have a GREAT energy level and I am not hungry all the time. I have 136 pounds to lose and I am going to do it this way. I can stay with this diet because there isn't a lot to figure out.

http://www.kimkins.com/509.html


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, not quite 2 weeks and I am now down 13 pounds. It's working well!


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

I joined up a while back, I'm fine during the day but about 4pm I NEED carbs..... I have however, been trying to watch my carbs. Peeled of 11 pounds thus far this year, need to give it another strong shot again.

What are you following? the expereiment or just normal kimkins? I always try to do the expereiment and never make it. I should limit myself with going normal and accept that I just can't eat all protein.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I have been doing the K/E. I am doing fine on it. We did go out to eat the other day and I blew it there. I also started TOM, but, if I stay with the K/E, just eggs and meat, I don't get hungry at all! I can go down very low on calories and I lose every day except maybe 1 day a week, when I bounce up and then go back down again, which I think is just the problem with the constipation. I am going to the city Thursday and I am going to go to the health food store and pick up some of the "Smooth Move" Teas and chocolates. Everyone says they work great.

I never need the carbs if I stay legal on it, and the only carbs I get are in the eggs, which are 0.6. I am going to a conference for 2 days and actually on July 9 (I think) I have signed up to do boot camp without veggies. You also have 30 minutes of cardio, required 5 days a week, hopefully 6 days, and doing excellent if you have 7 days. I'll probably get at least the 5 days in. They say it is the fastest way for weight loss and I'm the type of person that if I don't see the weight coming off fast, I get discouraged very easily, so this diet is absolutely perfect for me. If you want to get back on it, come on over to the website and look me up over there. I am called "fatntired" on that site. What is your "name" on there and I'll watch for you too. Maybe we can work this together?


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

Man, your better than me. I am going to go for it again, I can do anything for a limited amount of time but no way I can just do K/E.... I need something other than just protein... I always try to start with K/E wanting to see FAST results, but man, come 4pm and nothing will satisfy me other than CARBS. 

I am one of those carbs lovers.... I would be happy with a loaf of crusty bread and nothing else, so I really need to try the normal Kimkins way and see if I can at least get started that way.

So I am actually doing some meal planning now, if I have things prepped and ready to go I'm much more likely to eat them instead of grabbing the box of dry cereal and eating it dry for lunch and snacks.

I'm the same screen name over there but don't think I've ever posted a thing in the boards. I'm more of a lurker in all of my online dealings, in fact I'm amazed at the number of posts I have on these forums!

If I can make it at least 3 days without a cheat, I'll be back in touch and perhaps we can try to support each other a bit more.

I would be happy to lose 50 lbs, I started working from home and gain it quickly over the course of a year. Truely I could lose more than that 50, but I would be happy with myself again if I lost the 50 I gained... grrr.

Why does it always creep on so easy and come off so hard.

keep up the great work!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I am a bread lover too, which is why I'm the size I am. My mother taught me how to make homemade bread long before these bread machines came along. I like the insides. My family and I used to have a fight when she would make the bread. She would make about 5 great big loaves and invite everyone over just as it was coming out of the oven. Me and one sister would go for the inside and 2 other sisters went for the crusts, and TONS of butter and homemade grape jelly or strawberry jam. Boy we just couldn't get enough of that wonderful stuff!

However, for about the past 5 years I have rarely touched any carbs. Enough to maintain this weight problem; but just not like I was before and I almost never have bread anymore. You know I find now if I do eat bread that I get a migraine, so I try to just leave it alone. I still have a little at special occasions and just tank up on aspirins! LOL I have been low carbing for several years and I guess all in all, I have lost about 20 pounds and kept that off, so I haven't really gained lots more lately, just can't seem to get it off.

I went to the store and found some of these Wyler's Singles To Go. They are little packets of lemonade (there are other brand names too by the way), peach, and raspberry mixes that you just empty into a bottle of water, shake and you have wonderful drinks that make me feel like I'm cheating. They are made with aspartame, but I'm not quite that much of a health nut to worry about it. I figure I have about as much chance of dying of old age as the chicken that tried to cross the road! Anyway, they give me that little sweet spark or I chew 1 stick of Extra gum. That helps me too. I can just get away from the carbs. Now my biggest problem is just before I go to bed. I always used to eat a bowl of cereal, helps me relax. I still want that, but I just tell myself to head on to bed and I'll feel better when I get on the scales in the morning. It usually works.

When I get back from this conference, I am going to do that boot camp and I think I will do very well with it, but we'll see. I eat more emotionally that for physical need. I have discovered some things about myself lately that tells me a lot about why I eat. For instance, I was molested as a young girl by a family member, and I have finally come to realize that if I'm not skinny, the men won't be looking at me, so I eat to hide. Only problem is, now I'm hiding from my husband, and he isn't looking either......and I want him to! Now I have to reverse that thinking, and that's the hard part. So I'm going to start doing more towards the visual side of my with this diet when we get back.

Well, I better get to work! I hope you do well with this diet, and you can let me know if you are revved up and ready by next Monday, let's say, and we'll team up on this thing, okay?


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

Dunroven how are you doing? Still living the no carb way?

I was very low carb on Tues - Thurs last week. Basically K/E for breakfast and lunch and then Kimkins for dinner plus a scoop of carbs. One night it was about 3 tspns of rice and a teaspoon of refried beans. It was "chicken enchilada" night, just no tortillas. 
Wed was one teaspoon of baked potato (with steak & aparagus). Thursday fish, salad and 2 tspns of rice.

Friday - Sunday - no dice, ate normal like - pasta, pita bread, hummas, rice and bread. 

It's not that I'm eating fast food or anything else "bad". I've lost this weight before, twice before, and gained it all back +10 each time. Ugh, ugh,ugh

I did notice that I "lost" 3.5 pounds Tues - Thurs, lot of it seemed to be water weight thou.

This is my attempt at low carb and I'm giving it a lot more consideration that I ever have before. I would like a blend of Kinkins and SouthBeach better, total deprevation is not good either, or many I just am to weak to force myself to do it. 
I could have been a lot "better" over the weekend with eating, but last week was an expierment and I treated it as such.

So here I am this week, yesterday I made it being straight K/e during the day. For dinner I did have about 3 tspns of rice thou. I recognize that carbs are hard on my body, so I am doing my best to greatly limit them from my diet, at least for the time being.

How are you holding up? I have cruised the forums a lot more in the past few days. Getting some better ideas and enjoy reading peoples successes and failures.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't stay on it this past week. We had a conference in Des Moines and they fed us......very well! LOL including cheesecake.

However, I'm going to ramp up again starting on Monday, cause that's when I'm signed up for boot camp and I am still going to do it. I just have so many reasons to get this weight off and I just have to get started.

I haven't been on the computer much for the past few days so I haven't checked in at Kimkins, but I will be going there sometime this weekend and get all psyched up and ready for it.

If you do Kimkins and want a buddy let me know. We can work together on it.

Congrats on your 3.5 pounds! Any way it comes off is great!


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

http://the-journey-on.blogspot.com/

Christin was the woman who appeared on the cover of _Woman's World_ magazine back in June. She was the "Kimkins Cover Girl". *Please watch this video!* 


See also: *Kimkins - Anatomy of a Diet Scam*


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

We all want to believe and want to lose it so much, don't we? Thanks for bringing this to me. May have to find out about the lawsuit and see about getting my money back. I sure don't want the long-term health problems, when I am just trying to solve my problems. Darn... :grump:


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

> We all want to believe and want to lose it so much, don't we?


Yes, she has preyed on so many people's "hot buttons". I hope you are feeling well and have no long-lasting problems from this. 

Please do join the class-action lawsuit.

*Kimkins Class Action Lawsuit Info - How to Join*

It just keeps getting worse and worse.

This woman used pictures taken from Russian brides and dating sites for her infamous "red dress" picture and many, many of the "success stories". More of the fake pics are being discovered every day. Scroll down to see the ones that have already been discovered to be fals:.

*Fake Kimkins Success Story Pictures*


This scam also made the news out in Los Angeles:

*KTLA, Part 1 - Kimkins Scam*


*KTLA, Part 2 - Kimkins Scam*


:flame:


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

the woman is a nut case! I belong to the low carb friends forums and have spoke with her a few times on there. Im glad they are stopping her before she does any more harm, IMO there are already enough people suffering from anorexic without her hawking it on the net. On the lcf forums if she thought you where eating more than 500-600 calories a day you where a pig, we had it out about it before.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

You guys should know that in the early days of the Atkins diet they discovered that a prolonged no-carb diet will kill you.

Stick to 20 carbs a day as your average daily minimum. There's a reason for it.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm back to doing some carbs and I have also added back in the fat. I no longer feel "SNATTY" as they talked about. You know, this may sound dumb, but since I have no television and don't listen to much radio, I had never heard that term so I had no clue that it was actually what I was feeling. I thought something was wrong with me when I was feeling so sick, and my husband, who has never had any problems with his blood sugar started having hypoglycemic attacks. He dropped clear down to 40 one time. I thought we were going to have to call the ambulance for him. I was scared and then I find out that it is probably a side affect of the diet. I'm really bummed about this.

Okay, I know everyone says we should know better, but you know, everyone wants to get their weight down, especially right now, because people are so socially unaccepting of obesity. Then when we try to lose it in some drastic manner, we are really made fun of for being "fat and dumb." Well, I don't think we are being fat and dumb, I think we are seriously hurting and trying our best to "fit in" and this is the way we are trying to get there.

I am finding out, and it has been a very long process, that if someone won't accept me fat, they won't accept me thin. But not everyone gets to that point and even if you do, it still hurts! We are people who need love and attention the same as any thin person its just that we have sought solace (most times) in the food we eat because no one is around to give us the love and attention that thin people just seem to draw.

Okay, off my soapbox.

Now, I did sign up for the lawsuit. I haven't mentioned anything on the Kimmers forum, so we'll see if I get banned or what happens next. I don't care if she does.

Valorie


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

> the woman is a nut case! I belong to the low carb friends forums and have spoke with her a few times on there. Im glad they are stopping her before she does any more harm, IMO there are already enough people suffering from anorexic without her hawking it on the net. On the lcf forums if she thought you where eating more than 500-600 calories a day you where a pig, we had it out about it before.


Dixie, I remember when she was over at LCF, too. :flame: You're right about her "plan" being nothing more than a boot camp for anorexia! I've always been more of a lurker and when I would see other people who were trying to inject some common sense into her advice get shot down I didn't figure I would lend much authority, even though I have college credits in nutrition to back me up. I always had the feeling there was something "not right" about this woman, but I never in a million years would have dreamed she was this big of a fraud.



> You guys should know that in the early days of the Atkins diet they discovered that a prolonged no-carb diet will kill you.
> 
> Stick to 20 carbs a day as your average daily minimum. There's a reason for it.


It's not so much the no carbs as it is the low or no fat that's so dangerous, but I personally agree that 20 carbs/day is the lowest anyone should go, especially for any length of time.

Google "rabbit starvation". 

What really has me angry (aside from all the health problems people have had) is that she blackens the name of low carb diets. Her "diet" is a very low/no fat, very low calorie diet. People were routinely encouraged and supported into eating less than 800 calories/day; many ate half that! Of course a person will lose on a starvation diet, but they will also lose their health!



dunroven said:


> I'm back to doing some carbs and I have also added back in the fat. I no longer feel "SNATTY" as they talked about. You know, this may sound dumb, but since I have no television and don't listen to much radio, I had never heard that term so I had no clue that it was actually what I was feeling. I thought something was wrong with me when I was feeling so sick, and my husband, who has never had any problems with his blood sugar started having hypoglycemic attacks. He dropped clear down to 40 one time. I thought we were going to have to call the ambulance for him. I was scared and then I find out that it is probably a side affect of the diet. I'm really bummed about this.
> 
> Okay, I know everyone says we should know better, but you know, everyone wants to get their weight down, especially right now, because people are so socially unaccepting of obesity. Then when we try to lose it in some drastic manner, we are really made fun of for being "fat and dumb." Well, I don't think we are being fat and dumb, I think we are seriously hurting and trying our best to "fit in" and this is the way we are trying to get there.
> 
> ...


Wow, Valorie, that had to be very scarey! There have been so many reports of other people having the same or similar kind of episodes, it just makes me furious.

That once highly desired "SNATTY" state is the result of a person's body breaking down protein stores (muscle tissue) to use as energy. That's never a good thing! I'm really glad you've added in enough to not feel that way any more and hope you and your husband don't have any more problems. 

I always advocate being an informed consumer for everything, but I don't beat up on the people who got caught up in this. We all do things we know we shouldn't sometimes, and a person who is overweight is very susceptible to having their "I know better" part of their brain being overriden by the desire to lose the pounds. This diet was so slickly packaged, so cleverly marketed, that a lot of people who did know better got sucked in, too. Society absolutely plays a very big part in this! I also completely agree with what you said about hurting and the serious desire to "fit in". Someone at one of the forums has a sig line that says something like "You are not your weight", and I think that's so true. 

I think there are quite a few people who are just laying low at the Kimkins site, just watching it all unfold, or should I say deconstruct? The low carb forums I know of all have a big influx of Kimkins refugees and it appears that after a period of anger, etc., they are able to find good advice and support from others. Feel free to PM me if you aren't already aware of the other forums.

Good luck and best wishes to all who have been caught up in this mess. It's one thing to be a dishonest criminal con-woman who takes people's money, but IMO, it is far worse when she not only took their money but also took people's hope and possibly their health!

/off my soapbox now


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Wilkie, no carbs is bad too, though I'm also aware of 'rabbit starvation'. There's one of those fat-breakdown mechanisms that requires having a sugar to breakdown as a co-reactant--once you run out of it entirely you have a problem.

I can't remember if it might be one of the gluconeogenesis steps rather than the fat-breakdown steps. Anyway, I'm pretty sure its one of the metabolic tasks in the liver that is trace-sugar dependent.


----------

